# Electric Blown-air Heating



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Would I be right in thinking that my 2008 Cheyenne's heating should run off electric as well as gas?

Just returned from a week's break where the gas ran out on the last night, brrr , and I couldn't get any heating on EHU alone. But reading the manufacturer's blurb it sounds as though it should work on electric alone. Boiler is fine on gas, when we have some, fan's working and our additional electric water tank works fine.

Any advice/info welcomed :?


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

Truma Ultraheat is designed to work off both gas and EHU, you have obviously got a fault, did you try it on all 3 settings i.e. 500, 1000 and 2000.

Regarding advice we always carry a mains fan heater just incase!


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks FM02MZO (how do you pronounce that?). Yes it's 900 and 1200 on mine..................and if only we had left the Bambino heater in the van for the trip!!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

WhiteCheyenneMan said:


> Thanks FM02MZO (how do you pronounce that?).


Could be his numberplate. :lol: :lol:


----------



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

FM02MZO was the reg number of the first 4x4 I bought.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Ours is not on an Autotrail but we have a separate mains switches near the fuse box. One is for electric water heater and one for electric space heater. Also, sorry for stating the obvious, but did you adjust the thermostat.
p-c


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check that Ultraheat is turned on. Turn thermostat up On mine a green light shows. Set to what output you require. No joy check fuses.
Dave p


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't expect the electric heating to give you instant heat, particularly if 900w and 1200w are the only two settings you have. 

You could try using both gas and electric settings together until the van is warmed up a bit and then turn off the gas altogether.

If you do not have a manual for your van they are available online from the Auto-Trail website.

JohnW


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> Don't expect the electric heating to give you instant heat, particularly if 900w and 1200w are the only two settings you have.
> 
> You could try using both gas and electric settings together until the van is warmed up a bit and then turn off the gas altogether.
> 
> ...


Problem was he had run out of gas


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes I have not only the original handbook supplied with the vehicle, but also the correct one, which I downloaded from Autotrail :lol: It was one of the first 2008, new Ducato 740 SE's to be built.

Both the yellow and green lights come on (and the red when you run out of gas :roll: ).

It looks like a hands and knees job tomorrow to burrow under the bed in search of isolating/master switches.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorted, thanks guys! :wink: 
The isolating switch was off, following work on the Habitation Aircon before Christmas. Isolation switches for both the boiler and the aircon have been positioned out of sight at the opposite end of the bed from the boiler. I've never had to touch them before, but have a vague recollection of the dealer mentioning them when we bought the vehicle two years ago!


----------



## Spenders (Jul 26, 2012)

If your Cheyenne is anything like my Scout, with the Trumaheat 'fire' built into a unit underneath the wardrobe, there is a master switch for the electric fire on the floor of the wardrobe against the wall.

Apologies if that seems a bit 'teaching to suck eggs' but I didn't know about it and thought that the unit was malfunctioning..... felt a bit small when it was pointed out to me!


----------

